# ACS result vs DIAC expectation



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and before posting my first thread, I would like to thank all its members for having made this into an extremely useful site with a wealth of information.

I finished my ACS assessment and got a positive result for ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer). I have a total of 11 years of experience of which only 1 year was considered as unsuitable by ACS. The rest of my 10 years have been spent in proper software development and design roles. The year which was rejected had me working as a technical consultant and biased more towards the pre-sales consultancy role.

But ACS has assessed only 6 years as being relevant for having the skill level required to match the ANZSCO code 261313. So in effect they have verified and accepted 10 years of experience but have given an assessment result of 6 years.

The reason for their decision was that since my degree was a Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics & Communication, it was not relevant to my nominated occupation. So in order to be accepted into my nominated role I had to show 4 years of relevant experience first in order to make up for the mismatch in my degree. The work experience after these 4 years were considered as relevant for ANZSCO 261313.

So my questions and thoughts are...

1) When applying for the EOI, I am being asked whether a specific job role is relevant to the nominated occupation or not. I have answered 'No' for the work experience of 1 year which was considered unsuitable explicitly by ACS. But what can I answer for the 4 years which was considered suitable but not directly equated to the 'Software Engineer' role?

2) I have proofs for all my job roles. Can I claim 10 years instead of the 6 assessed by ACS? Please note that if I had done a Computer Science degree this problem would not have come. So it's more of a degree mismatch rather than an experience mismatch. What do you think?

3) If I claim 10 years, my EOI score is 65 points. If I claim 6 years, my EOI score is 60 points. I hate leaving off those 4 years since I have done some really good work during that time.

4) This should serve as food for thought for non-computer science graduates who are nominating for the role of a 'Software Engineer'. Since this is being considered equivalent to a software architect they are being more strict. I would like to know your opinions.

Thank you.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Its mostly that you wouldn't be able to claim points for those lost 4 years... If I were u, I would have mentioned all of 10 years in EOI... but would put the tick on "NOT RELEVANT" for those 4 years..

The Reason is that, they explicitly say "Skilled Employment" ..! And overclaiming may end up costing to the entire visa fee.... !


----------



## rimon (Jan 1, 2013)

when did u apply and when u recicved the results?



spinoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and before posting my first thread, I would like to thank all its members for having made this into an extremely useful site with a wealth of information.
> 
> ...


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

This is really bad luck for you.....ACS should understand that when IT Biggies does recruitment for freshers, they don't look at their streams....rather they look at talent and hire mechanical, civil, Electrical...all type of engineers for Software jobs......so if a person has a proof of job, it should be valid........

What if person has done B.Tech Electronics from respected IIT in India and worked for Infosys like company since his graduation? I guess Australia will miss such a extra ordinary talent if they don't consider the whole experience...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

below is my personal understanding, only for your reference!
Firstly, if EOI system only asked 'whether a specific job role is relevant to the nominated occupation or not.', i will tick all 10 years as relevant. Cause EOI system didnt mention 'skilled employment'. In addition, you have all proofs of those job roles which are indeed relevant. ACS aDIAC are two different things!

DIAC will consider employment as skilled only after relevant education as per ANZCO guidelines. Hence they will count your experience for points only after your bachelors degree. Hence you can count all experience after your bachelors degree.*

But for your mentioned 'mismatch degree', there might be 3 siturations at DIAC side:
1)DIAC just count all your experiences after your bachelors degree, no matter what major degree you are, as long as it is bachelor degree

2)DIAC might challenge that your degree has to be assessed by an assessment authorties. For making this happen, your degrees has to be mentioned in the result letter either by ACS or other assessment authorties who could do assessment on your degree as suggested by DIAC/ACS .

3)DIAC take the degree relevance seriously, they think your degree is not relevant and mismatch, so they will reduce your 5 years of 10 years. 
(As mentioned in Software Engineer - 261313 At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. ) Then you only have 5 years.


In summary, my suggestion would be go for safe way as to claim 60 points.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

vishal.dobariya said:


> What if person has done B.Tech Electronics from respected* IIT in India* and worked for *Infosys *like company since his graduation? I guess Australia will miss such a *extra ordinary talent* if they don't consider the whole experience...


Off Topic : *Really ?*


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

@Sunlight - I agree that all the 10 years has to be mentioned. But my degree has been assessed as equivalent to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in Computing. I am wondering why it is a mismatch then.

@Harish - I can claim 60 points, but do you think this will affect my prospects in future. If I receive an invite, then I guess these problems are out of the way.

I have the following options...

* As of now, I have touched the baseline of 60 points. I can be on the safer side and file an EOI. 
* I have been in pure software development roles which is closely related to the occupation code. If I was in say marketing and then switched over, its a different case. So the fact that the last 6 years were considered is proof that the first 4 years were relevant. So file an EOI with 65 points?
* In case of rejection of those 4 years, would DIAC be satisfied with the 60 points or would they reject my visa considering it as false information? (My degree is AQF Bachelor with a major in computing)
* If I want to increase my points, I would have to retake the IELTS. My overall band is 8, but one score of 7.5 has spoiled my chances of getting an additional points. What are your thoughts here? Retake?


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

*"The Reason is that, they explicitly say "Skilled Employment" ..! And overclaiming may end up costing to the entire visa fee.... !"*

Getting a rejection is bad! But would this be considered as false information? I have all the proofs but. DIAC should understand that this is a grey area and should some sort of resolution process.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

spinoz said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> @Sunlight - I agree that all the 10 years has to be mentioned. But my degree has been assessed as equivalent to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in Computing. I am wondering why it is a mismatch then.



The thing is they will look how RELEVANT ur degree is to ur chosen occupation, not only it has to be Bachelor but also it has to be relevant... For example a BSc in Software Engineering is FULLY RELEVANT to all SE categories... so deduct 2 years... however, a title like BSc(Hons.) in Computer Networks, is NOT FULLY RELEVANT to SE Categories.. so deduct 4 years...

Even then,, if the title of the degree is NOT RELEVANT... they will look for individual courses, and how far those matches with SE Categories.... in that line,,, even a Dissimilar Title may end up as relevant if there are enough courses that relate to Software Development...

So basically it all boils down to HOW MANY Subjects you've in ur BSc. that FULLY RELATES to Software Development\Engineering...

That's what my understanding is.... They may sometimes ignore to match courses if they see the degree totally irrelevant at first glance... Their working pattern is not always easily discernible to me.


AND BTW, if u missed IELTS just in one module and that too for 0.5 a marks... another attempt at IELTS is worth the shot in my view.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

spinoz said:


> *"The Reason is that, they explicitly say "Skilled Employment" ..! And overclaiming may end up costing to the entire visa fee.... !"*
> 
> Getting a rejection is bad! But would this be considered as false information? I have all the proofs but. DIAC should understand that this is a grey area and should some sort of resolution process.


The risk is too high,,, if ur total point slides under 60, then it all gets down to the fact that how co-operative and considerate ur CO is.


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> The risk is too high,,, if ur total point slides under 60, then it all gets down to the fact that how co-operative and considerate ur CO is.


Okay, so its better to have a higher score just in case the CO happens to be too discerning. I guess I will have to do the IELTS again. I took the academic version since I had other plans too. I shall go for the general category this time and finish it off.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

spinoz said:


> Okay, so its better to have a higher score just in case the CO happens to be too discerning. I guess I will have to do the IELTS again. I took the academic version since I had other plans too. I shall go for the general category this time and finish it off.


Yes the actual risk is that if u've claimed 60, with all ur experience.. and DIAC decides to follow ACS, which may end up costing u 5 points, and then ur total lessens to 55, means u r not eligible to apply.

This is where things can turn real ugly..!


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes the actual risk is that if u've claimed 60, with all ur experience.. and DIAC decides to follow ACS, which may end up costing u 5 points, and then ur total lessens to 55, means u r not eligible to apply.
> 
> This is where things can turn real ugly..!


Actually with the conservative ACS estimate, I have 60 points. If I include the 4 years of additional experience it would be 65. So I can apply for an EOI with these 60 points now. The IELTS can help me with an additional 10 points. But do you think the immigration rules would change this July? Just thinking about the additional time I need to again get the results for IELTS.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

spinoz said:


> Actually with the conservative ACS estimate, I have 60 points. If I include the 4 years of additional experience it would be 65. So I can apply for an EOI with these 60 points now. The IELTS can help me with an additional 10 points. But do you think the immigration rules would change this July? Just thinking about the additional time I need to again get the results for IELTS.


No one really knows how things may change... but there is strong chance that DIAC will follow ACS... and occupation ceiling will remain more or less same.

If you already have 60 pts... then its best to be in the safe side.. unless u get the confirmation msg from DIAC that they WILL NOT Follow ACS ... plus put up ur best show for GT IELTS.

But as there is a heavy forecasting that DIAC and ACS will cling onto the newly revised work policy... the number of applications will be atleast 60% less this time around... so you will have a good chance even with a solid 60 points.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I desperately need a help here, please check the details below.

- I have applied for ACS skill select on 26-Apr-2013 and I have'nt received any reply from them.

- I have just completed IELTS and awaiting results, expecting 7

- My Profile - BTech IT 2008 pass out

- Initial 1.3 yrs I was working as Tech support Engg and Help desk i.e from Jun 2008 to Sep 2009.

- Then from Sep 2009 to till date I am working as Software Automation tester.

- During skill select I have provided all relevant proofs for Software Tester as I was applying for Software Tester and from initial job I have provided only offer letter and re-leaving letter as they were not relevant.

- Now the question is related ACS skill select new rules, I am trying to find out if they will consider total 5 yrs of IT exp and then deduct 2 yrs from or they will deduct it from relevant exp

- More over can you guys please confirm if DIAC also follows the same rule or if they are going by ACS new rules.

If I get only 1 yr of exp then I wont be able to apply under SS as most of the requires 2- 3yrs of exp, in such situation what other alternatives I do have.

- Thanks
Souvik


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> No one really knows how things may change... but there is strong chance that DIAC will follow ACS... and occupation ceiling will remain more or less same.
> 
> If you already have 60 pts... then its best to be in the safe side.. unless u get the confirmation msg from DIAC that they WILL NOT Follow ACS ... plus put up ur best show for GT IELTS.
> 
> But as there is a heavy forecasting that DIAC and ACS will cling onto the newly revised work policy... the number of applications will be atleast 60% less this time around... so you will have a good chance even with a solid 60 points.


Okay, so what you are suggesting is that I should go ahead and apply for the EOI with 60 points. If I get a negative reply or some sort of message from DIAC that hints at a lower point scale, then I should go forwards for a revised GT IELTS to improve my prospects.


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I desperately need a help here, please check the details below.
> 
> ...


Souvik, the ACS assessment may take upto 12 weeks or maybe a bit more. Check the ACS help docs. For me it took 8 weeks. So you are still in the early stages. Since you are a B.Tech IT, you would be eligible for 3.5 years of experience as a S/W Test Engineer. I don't think they will deduct from relevant experience as you have a B.Tech IT degree.

About DIAC, I am not sure as I am in the same boat. Check out Sunlight's posts for information.

Don't worry, you will do fine.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks bro, the problem is my agent is even confused and doesn't know what needs to be done. They are saying that my exp will be deducted from relevant exp and thats the reason I am so much worried.

hoping for the best yaar.:fingerscrossed:

- Souvik




spinoz said:


> Souvik, the ACS assessment may take upto 12 weeks or maybe a bit more. Check the ACS help docs. For me it took 8 weeks. So you are still in the early stages. Since you are a B.Tech IT, you would be eligible for 3.5 years of experience as a S/W Test Engineer. I don't think they will deduct from relevant experience as you have a B.Tech IT degree.
> 
> About DIAC, I am not sure as I am in the same boat. Check out Sunlight's posts for information.
> 
> Don't worry, you will do fine.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Hi there,
I have a +ve ACS done in third week of april 2013. According to this ACS assessment, i have around 4 years of experience. I am an ICT graduate, and i have submitted my EOI. Do you think that DAIC will ask me to reevaluate ACS assessment? (reevaluation may bring down my years of exp.)
Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

spinoz said:


> Okay, so what you are suggesting is that I should go ahead and apply for the EOI with 60 points. If I get a negative reply or some sort of message from DIAC that hints at a lower point scale, then I should go forwards for a revised GT IELTS to improve my prospects.


Well what I said is ... if u can SAFELY claim 60 WITHOUT experience that ACS excluded... u may go ahead and apply Now... else u can wait for a DIAC statement and then we will all be clear what to do... and then u apply.

Regarding IELTS... why not sit for it anyway?? If u DO Get 8.0 All.. that's a huge pressure reliever.


----------



## spinoz (May 24, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well what I said is ... if u can SAFELY claim 60 WITHOUT experience that ACS excluded... u may go ahead and apply Now... else u can wait for a DIAC statement and then we will all be clear what to do... and then u apply.
> 
> Regarding IELTS... why not sit for it anyway?? If u DO Get 8.0 All.. that's a huge pressure reliever.


I plan to submit my EOI. I will also retake the IELTS to improve my score meanwhile. If my score has improved can I update that during the DIAC process or will they consider only what was submitted during the EOI?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Team,

I got myself assessed from ACS this January i.e 2nd Jan 2013 for 261313(software engineer)
I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points for 190 visa

My doubt is whether my ACS is valid for the new rules in july 13 as the acs assessing criteria has changed recently.(out of 5 years only 3 yrs are considered as i fall into ICT minor) 

I am into ECE branch ,the acs has assessed all my exp as relevant because i have applied earlier in nov 2012.
Now as there is change in rules will this acs be accepted by the DIAC ? or should i again do the acs (in that case i may not be able to claim the points )

Please suggest.


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got myself assessed from ACS this January i.e 2nd Jan 2013 for 261313(software engineer)
> I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points for 190 visa
> ...


Hello,

I have the same kind of question....

I have already got a positive ACS in November 2012, mine was RPL route.....Later I submitted EOI (ICT Systems Analyst) on last week of Jan 2013 with 60 points for subclass-189. But did not get an invitation as ICT reached the occupational ceiling by then...Now last month I had resubmitted my existing EOI as I have crossed 8 years of experience....so now my updated EOI is with 65 points for Subclass-189....

Now I'm confused after reading your comments on the new ACS rules? Is it applicable for me who has already done the ACS assessment? will there be change in the points now? 

please advise....


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

*ACS vs EOI employer experience*

Hi Friends,

I have query and would grateful if you could advice me on this,


I have exactly 8 years of experience and same is updated in Expression of interest - SkillSelect database but my Skill Assessment result does not count my 10 months experience due to insufficient document which lead me 7.2 Years experience. Now I have all the document(s) which are needed.

Will visa officer compare my Skill assessment experience with SkillSelect experience? What I need to do to succeed?


----------

